# envoi contrat pdf



## kayos (10 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
j'aimerai envoyer des contrats PDF avec mon ipad. 
J'ai telechargé l'app acrobat reader (couplée avec dropbox). J'arrive à modifier (modifier les champs) et envoyer les contrats sous acrobat mais quand le fichier arrive sur un ordi il n'est pas bon. une erreur apparait : 
_"cette page contient une erreur, cette page risque de ne pas s'afficher correctement, contacter le créateur du PDF" !! _

Connaissez vous ce pbm ? auriez vous des idées pour le résoudre ? Est ce un pbm lié à l'app ? 

Merci pour votre aide car je n'en peux plus de ne pas trouver la solution...


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2015)

Sur ton ordinateur tu l'ouvres avec quoi ton pdf ?


----------



## kayos (11 Décembre 2015)

en pdf avec adobe...


----------



## lineakd (13 Décembre 2015)

@kayos, as tu essayé une autre app pour remplir tes contrats en pdf sur ta tablette?


----------

